# playpen obstacle course



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

I was asked in a private message about a reference in another thread to LuLu's playpen obstacle course. I can't figure out how to attach pictures to a private message, and all attempts to upload a video of LuLu running the course to YouTube have resulted in...nothing. So, for what it's worth, this is our playpen at the moment. Things change from time to time. 

The pillow in the middle is new. She likes to run across the top of it and burrow beneath it. She mostly runs laps over, under, around and through, stopping sometimes to drop a log behind the fleece curtain, or take a spin on the flying saucer. When she's had enough, she hunkers down in one of the pvc tubes and waits for a friendly hand to climb onto. The grandkids helped build the arches and steps with Duplo blocks, and I stabilized them with colorful duct tape. The panels of the pen itself are attached to each other with zip ties so it can fold accordian-style and take up very little space.

She does not play with toys, but will explore anything new we add to the playpen. We take things out from time to time and re-introduce them every few weeks to keep her interested. This week, her very favorite obsession is a small brown paper bag. She really is a cheap date


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

that is awesome!! I love it!
I am going to show my daughter and maybe she will build something out of lego this weekend


----------



## Pandamom (May 23, 2014)

That is amazing! Such creativity! Your little one is lucky to have you as her momma!


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks  It's a challenge to find things that they enjoy. I would love to see other people's playground "equipment" for ideas, and will continue to post other things as we cycle them in.


----------

